# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Софт - общий  >  Файл KGyGaAvL.sys и восстановление системы

## Teekei

Всем доброго времени суток. Вопрос уже поднимался на многих форумах, но как-то всё расплывчато. Суть: в папке C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\ постоянно появляется файл KGyGaAvL.sys. Вместе с ним был ещё 3E2BDADD11.sys, этот удаляется без проблем. KGyGaAvL.sys тоже удаляется без проблем, но после перезагрузки появляется вновь. Где-то пишут что этот файл связан с Ulead и т. п. программами, но таких программ у меня нет. Есть только K-Lite Codec Pack, но нигде нет упоминания о том, что файл KGyGaAvL.sys относится к K-Lite. Есть у кого-нибудь соображения по поводу этого файла? Файл проверялся на VirusTotal, ничего не обнаружилось. Может ли этот файл влиять на восстановление системы? С восстановлением системы вообще странная штука творится. Оно то работает, то приостановлено. Хотя места на системном диске 50 ГБ.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

> KGyGaAvL.sys


нормальный файл

----------


## Teekei

> нормальный файл


Это хорошо. Но для чего он нужен и почему появляется сам? Это подозрительно.

----------


## Teekei

С восстановлением системы разобрался. Этот файл не влияет.

Вопрос остаётся. Зачем нужен этот файл и откуда он берётся? Может всё таки кто знает?

----------


## olejah

Это драйвер от Dr. Divx. Dr. Divx его создаёт для своих целей.

----------


## Teekei

> Это драйвер от Dr. Divx. Dr. Divx его создаёт для своих целей.


Спасибо за ответ. Но если Dr. Divx не установлен?

----------


## olejah

Попоробуйте отследить активность этого драйвера, что он вообще делает в системе, кто его создаёт и т.д. хорошая утилита есть для этого -  filemon.

----------


## Teekei

> Попоробуйте отследить активность этого драйвера, что он вообще делает в системе, кто его создаёт и т.д. хорошая утилита есть для этого -  filemon.


Спасибо. Попробую. Результаты опишу.

----------


## Teekei

Удалил файл. Пока больше не появлялся.

Тема закрыта.

----------

